# Sizmic Magnum Toad



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

Wait till you see what I have planned for the first review of 2008. I would wait before making a purchase. :wink: 

It will be right around March-April.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 15, 2007)

Sizmic toads are awesome. I have never used the magnum toad, but I used the standard, mini, propwash, and floating popperhead toads. They are all great. They have nice realistic colors and the action is great. Not to mention the standard size toads come 6 in a pack and are only like 2.99 at cabela's vs. zoom horney toads with 4 in a back and over $3.


----------

